# My Resting heart rate is always 100 bpm, does this make fat loss easier?



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

So thats my average heart rate while laying in bed. Does this make fat loss easier?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

No!

I'd say it means your unhealthy/fit. How old are you?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

High heart rate doesn't facilitate calorie burn, it's the delta between upper range and normal range that determines calorie burn.


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> No!
> 
> I'd say it means your unhealthy/fit. How old are you?


20


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

enzo2311 said:


> 20












Are you taking clen or any other stims/pre workouts? They would affect it


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Are you taking clen or any other stims/pre workouts? They would affect it


I take a stimulant medication once in a while


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

enzo2311 said:


> I take a stimulant medication once in a while


Did you take any stims prior to this resting heart rate reading? If not I would go and see your doctor and get it checked out.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Measure in first thing before you get out of bed in the morning. Add also check for irregular beats. If its 100bpm and not taking anything, fully rested, etc, then you seriously need to get that checked out! And be honest with the doctor, don't lie if taking something.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Enzo, your taking gear right? I seriously think you need to get off it. A resting pulse rate of 100bpm is a exceptionally bad at your age. I'm 42 and on gear, still at 52 to 54. Been under 62 my whole adult life

Don't want to have a dig at you buy i really think your playing havoc with your health. Can try gear another time after you understand your body better and have more training under your belt, (and have a full health check)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ooohh shiitt niggaa you gonna die


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

How you measuring it?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I take a stimulant medication once in a while


I bet you didnt take a stimulant before bed though, which is when you said you took your reading.

Seriously, 100bpm is not a good place to be for a resting heart rate at any age, especially so young, get that checked asap mate.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Mines under 60 so im happy HAHAHA, Used to be around 35-40 when i was fighting


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't mean to take the puss but feel a bit sorry for op.

thought he was gonna shed some fat now thinks he's gonna die.

On a serious note Lay off the stims for a few days and measure it as soon as you wake if it's still high get yourself checked out

stims do play a big part mine was high when I was cutting and using stims but come down after I stopped


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Don't mean to take the puss but feel a bit sorry for op.
> 
> thought he was gonna shed some fat now thinks he's gonna die.
> 
> ...


I don't think he is on a cut. From what he posts I think he is on a Dbol cycle and trying to bulk.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> Enzo, your taking gear right? I seriously think you need to get off it. A resting pulse rate of 100bpm is a exceptionally bad at your age. I'm 42 and on gear, still at 52 to 54. Been under 62 my whole adult life
> 
> Don't want to have a dig at you buy i really think your playing havoc with your health. Can try gear another time after you understand your body better and have more training under your belt, (and have a full health check)


This, this, this.

To be unaware how horrendous a resting heart rate of 100bpm is, is worrying mate - Didn't I read in another thread you were training to be a doctor?! Seriously take the advice your being given, stop the gear immediately and sort your health out.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If your resting heart rate really is 100 bpm, particularly lying down, go and see your GP. No arguments.

Edit: I'd not realised you were on gear, which complicates things.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> If your resting heart rate really is 100 bpm, particularly lying down, go and see your GP. No arguments.
> 
> Edit: I'd not realised you were on gear, which complicates things.


EVEN ON GEAR its crazy high


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you have other symptoms of hyperthyroidism?

NHS GP will probably recommend full thyroid panel and do this for you


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

arcticfox said:


> EVEN ON GEAR its crazy high


Yeah, what I meant by my edit was that coming off the gear is probably the first thing on do, rather than the OP immediately going to see these GP as I suggested. If it stays high off gear then a trip to the GP would be in order, but hopefully this won't be the case.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Yeah, what I meant by my edit was that coming off the gear is probably the first thing on do, rather than the OP immediately going to see these GP as I suggested. If it stays high off gear then a trip to the GP would be in order, but hopefully this won't be the case.


Yeah defo mate, Something is defo wrong and no need to push the one thing that will kill you if it pops


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I take a stimulant medication once in a while


what stimulant are you taking and why ?

at 20 yrs old with a resting heart rate of 100bpm, taking stims and doing a cycle is going to be putting a lot of stress on your body, you're seriously risking your health here.

And to top it all off you've added a sh!tload of fat and are still talking about bulking up to about 50lbs more which will just result in you ending up fatter and unhealthier, putting even more stress on your poor body.

I do not see this ending well.

Sort your health, training and diet out then take things from there. Please see your Doctor and get your health sorted and let us know that you are alright.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My resting heart rate was 89 when I was 16 and running cross country for the county. It is 89 today. No doctor has every been concerned over this.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Mingster said:


> My resting heart rate was 89 when I was 16 and running cross country for the county. It is 89 today. No doctor has every been concerned over this.


Just keep an eye as you may have a genetic default somewere


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mingster said:


> My resting heart rate was 89 when I was 16 and running cross country for the county. It is 89 today. No doctor has every been concerned over this.


Is that measured by a GP, or measured yourself when lying down at home? You'd expect the latter to be lower.

That said, I just had a look on the NHS website and it advises contacting your GP if your resting heart rate is >120 or


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's measured by a GP. I have monthly medical check ups and bloods taken every 6 months. I have several readings that do not conform to the average range, but resting heart rate is generally accepted between 40 and 100 beats per minute.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mingster said:


> It's measured by a GP. I have monthly medical check ups and bloods taken every 6 months. I have several readings that do not conform to the average range, but resting heart rate is generally accepted between 40 and 100 beats per minute.


What I was getting at was whether the range and GP judges as acceptable might factor in the fact that many people will have elevated heart rates when checked by a GP, due to them being consciously or sub consciously nervous. (I suspect it doesn't.) Readings are normally taken sitting down, and the OP'S rate being 100 when lying down is more of concern, particularly if relaxed at home.

If a GP measures my heart rate it is commonly around 90 bpm but my true resting heart rate is about 60 bpm.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> What I was getting at was whether the range and GP judges as acceptable might factor in the fact that many people will have elevated heart rates when checked by a GP, due to them being consciously or sub consciously nervous. (I suspect it doesn't.) Readings are normally taken sitting down, and the OP'S rate being 100 when lying down is more of concern, particularly if relaxed at home.
> 
> If a GP measures my heart rate it is commonly around 90 bpm but my true resting heart rate is about 60 bpm.


i think thats whats known as white coat syndrome. Pretty common from what i hear.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i think thats whats known as white coat syndrome. Pretty common from what i hear.


Indeed. And I work in the NHS, and have measured heart rates of many people myself. I don't feel consciously stressed, but I think it's a combination of me not being in full control and a privacy issue. It happens if anyone measures my pulse rate. If you put a meter on me and leave it there I can consciously bring my heart rate back down over a few minutes.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Enzo, your taking gear right? I seriously think you need to get off it. A resting pulse rate of 100bpm is a exceptionally bad at your age. I'm 42 and on gear, still at 52 to 54. Been under 62 my whole adult life
> 
> Don't want to have a dig at you buy i really think your playing havoc with your health. Can try gear another time after you understand your body better and have more training under your belt, (and have a full health check)


Out of likes but well said mate.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

On a side note: a low resting heart rate does not necessarily mean you are healthy....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

funkdocta said:


> On a side note: a low resting heart rate does not necessarily mean you are healthy....


Presumably it is an indicator of a healthier cardiovascular system than someone with a higher resting heart rate though?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Mingster said:


> My resting heart rate was 89 when I was 16 and running cross country for the county. It is 89 today. No doctor has every been concerned over this.


I'm similar. I've always been around 90, even when doing MMA 3 times a week.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Ooohh shiitt niggaa you gonna die


id appreciate it if you didnt use that phrase


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Is the OP @Merkleman in disguise? :confused1:


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> This, this, this.
> 
> To be unaware how horrendous a resting heart rate of 100bpm is, is worrying mate - Didn't I read in another thread you were training to be a doctor?! Seriously take the advice your being given, stop the gear immediately and sort your health out.


no paramedic. I already know how bad 100 is, it should be between 60-80 bpm. i saw a doctor and they checked my blood pressure and they said it was normal even though i insisted that its not usually that low (it was like 76 bpm and i told her its usually way higher but she said theres no need for meds).



MBR said:


> I don't think he is on a cut. From what he posts I think he is on a Dbol cycle and trying to bulk.


Yeah Im trying to bulk. I take it for narcolepsy and ADD. If I didn't take it I would have 0 energy so i split the dose and take it on an as needed basis. I need the medication to have the energy to go to the gym. Before this medication I would be tired after waking up from a wonderful nights sleep.



saxondale said:


> How you measuring it?


I got the Garmin Vivoactive with heart rate monitor and in training the other paramedics remarked saying how odd my heart rate is as its irregular and tachycardic. They said its common due to all the meds I take which includes Ritalin and Ventolin..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You take what for narcolepsy and ADD? The above post made it sound like DBOL but I'm guessing you were referring to something else?

Has your resting heart rate changed from what it was before you started talking anything you can currently?

Have you measured your heart rate manually to check your electronic device is accurate?


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You take what for narcolepsy and ADD? The above post made it sound like DBOL but I'm guessing you were referring to something else?
> 
> Has your resting heart rate changed from what it was before you started talking anything you can currently?
> 
> Have you measured your heart rate manually to check your electronic device is accurate?


I take Ritalin. I've manually checked the accuracy and its right on target. Like right now its 90 and i checked manually.

The reason why i asked the question if its easier to burn fat is because people always say that when you elevate your heart rate you're burning fat, so I was thinking it'd be true across the board.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Fcuk the concern of Fat Loss! I'd be concerned of having a Heart attack or something. damn


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

enzo2311 said:


> The reason why i asked the question if its easier to burn fat is because people always say that when you elevate your heart rate you're burning fat, so I was thinking it'd be true across the board.


That's mainly getting cause and effect the wrong way round I think. Doing exercise burns significant calories due to all the work done by skeletal muscles, which causes your heart rate to go up in order to supply the muscles with oxygen. The heart muscle itself will I guess burn more calories as it is beating faster but this is a tiny proportion of the whole.

BUT, as above, there is no way you should be considering a high resting heart rate as any sort of good thing.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Did you just say you need to take Ritalin in order to go to the gym ?


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Did you just say you need to take Ritalin in order to go to the gym ?


I take Ritalin to have energy for anything that I need energy for. I take it for work, I take it for the gym, etc. No worse than an energy drink but it has less side effects


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Ultrasonic said:


> Presumably it is an indicator of a healthier cardiovascular system than someone with a higher resting heart rate though?


A low heart rate can be an indicator of LVH if i remember rightly.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I take Ritalin to have energy for anything that I need energy for. I take it for work, I take it for the gym, etc. No worse than an energy drink but it has less side effects


Is it even possible to have both ADD and Narcolepsy ? they seem like two polar opposites.


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Is it even possible to have both ADHD and Narcolepsy ? they seem like two polar opposites.


Attention Deficit Disorder is different from Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

andyboro said:


> A low heart rate can be an indicator of LVH if i remember rightly.


There may be something to that, although from a quick Google it seems a complicated picture. I can't tell whether we're basically saying some cardiac hypertrophy is a normal and good part of the adaptation to training, but that too much becomes a bad thing. I'll be honest and say I'm not sufficiently interested to spend time looking into this properly. For most people I'm still fairly sure some cardio that results in a lower resting heart rate is a good thing.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> I bet you didnt take a stimulant before bed though, which is when you said you took your reading.
> 
> Seriously, 100bpm is not a good place to be for a resting heart rate at any age, especially so young, get that checked asap mate.


^^^^ this

As you get fitter / train more you should see your resting heart rate drop, not increase. IF you are not taking sims, do you drink a lot of caffeine (energy drinks / coffee) or take any other medications?

Go get it checked, it may well be nothing, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## enzo2311 (Jul 8, 2015)

DiggyV said:


> ^^^^ this
> 
> As you get fitter / train more you should see your resting heart rate drop, not increase. IF you are not taking sims, do you drink a lot of caffeine (energy drinks / coffee) or take any other medications?
> 
> Go get it checked, it may well be nothing, but better safe than sorry.


i completely stay away from all caffeine.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

enzo2311 said:


> i completely stay away from all caffeine.


Then I would suggest getting it checked, as there are a lot of reasons for elevated heart rate, so a quick trip to the Doc is in order to make sure it normal for you.


----------

